

Samsung courts developers with low-cost Origen Exynos dev board - ghalfacree
http://www.thinq.co.uk/2011/5/30/samsung-unveils-origen-exynos-board/

======
wccrawford
To borrow a ./ meme:

But does it run Linux?

Seriously, though... For $240, it sounds like it'd make an awesome home Linux
server/media center... Even has HDMI built in.

------
evangineer
I'm loving this, especially the fact that the application processor is on an
easily upgradable separate board. Can we say quadcore?

The commitment of resources to software support is also much appreciated.

I have an upcoming project that could use something just like this for the
initial design & prototyping.

Would be good to know what the minimum order is for the production parts
though.

------
evangineer
This is the main site for the board:

<http://www.origenboard.org/>

